# look at the size difference :)



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I took these pics a week ago the size
difference is amazing between my two
girls, Izzy is so small compared to Honey
Izzy is 11 weeks in this pic, she has been
home for 3 weeks now and we couldnt
imagine life with out her


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwww so sweet! They look so adorable together! So glad she is fitting in so well so quickly


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> Awwww so sweet! They look so adorable together! So glad she is fitting in so well so quickly


thanks!
After that 1st week or so of her brutally screaming in her pen etc, she is now perfect! She is amazing and we love her to bits.


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

they are both so beautiful! <3 I love the comparison pictures. Take as many as you can while the littleness of Izzy lasts. They grow up too quick! <3 Congrats on your new chi-baby!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

candj315 said:


> they are both so beautiful! <3 I love the comparison pictures. Take as many as you can while the littleness of Izzy lasts. They grow up too quick! <3 Congrats on your new chi-baby!


I actually had not thought about taking a comparison pic until I seen them laying together like this!
i will be taking many more over the next few months, I agree they grow way to fast.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, they are just too cute for words!  ( and i love how the colors of there dresses match )


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, what a cute couple they make. :lol: I'm so glad she's settled in so well...that is great!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi love the girls showing off together what color is izzy she is very unique the color is beautiful how much does she weigh thanks


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

They look so cute, I love the pic of them curled up asleeep


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

elaina said:


> omg, they are just too cute for words!  ( and i love how the colors of there dresses match )


Thanks Elaine 



MChis said:


> Aww, what a cute couple they make. :lol: I'm so glad she's settled in so well...that is great!


Thanks 


sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi love the girls showing off together what color is izzy she is very unique the color is beautiful how much does she weigh thanks


Well I posted asking about her color a while back and everyone had mixed opinions 
I think I will say ...maybe... White & fawn with a choc face, her nose is choc, 
and so is under her chin (much darker under her chin) 
She was weighed last week at 11 weeks she was 1.06KG 1060Grams.
I will be weighing her again tomorrow she will turn 12 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Deme said:


> They look so cute, I love the pic of them curled up asleeep


Thanks Dawn, it was a pic I had to take they looked so cute


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SUPER sweet they are!!

Okay-if my online converter is right, your little one weighs close to 2.5 lbs. 

Let's see if this works in the reverse:
Hope weighs 2.8lbs. or 1.27kgs.
Ruby weighs 2.3lbs. or 1.04kgs.

She and Ruby are close to the same size. She would look tiny next to Honey also!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sullysmum said:


> Beautiful girls!


Thank you


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I just love her little self! That dress is adorable and her face is just so beautiful! Honey is such a cute and adorable big sister!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Such cute pictures! There really is nothing like a chihuahua puppy to make an otherwise small dog look massive!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

What great pictures! I love that first one, it looks like they're holding hands! :love4:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> SUPER sweet they are!!
> 
> Okay-if my online converter is right, your little one weighs close to 2.5 lbs.
> 
> ...


Yes that sounds about right, I have not weighed izzy like I was suppose to yesterday
But she gets her shots tomorrow so I weigh her again tomorrow


Dragonfly said:


> I just love her little self! That dress is adorable and her face is just so beautiful! Honey is such a cute and adorable big sister!!!


Nawww thanks 


Reese and Miley said:


> Such cute pictures! There really is nothing like a chihuahua puppy to make an otherwise small dog look massive!


I totally agree and honey is over weight so izzy looks even smaller again next to Miss Fatty


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Tink said:


> What great pictures! I love that first one, it looks like they're holding hands! :love4:


Thanks!
I agree that pic is super cute and the best one so far I have of them together


----------

